# Just done my first Blood glucose reading.........keto



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Started keto diet on sunday morning and have just received my BG monitor.

Just done a test now and my reading was 2.9 this was 3 hours after i eat, going to do another one in 30 min after i have eat. Does this mean i'm in ketonosis with a 2.9 reading?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes 2.9 is a very good reading, anything below 5.6 is in Ketosis


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

So i'm in keto! Woo woo lol.

Going to check in 20-30 min after my meal to see what it says. Since tuesday i have had a very dry mouth (like i'm dehydrated) and had a slight metalic taste the other day too.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> Started keto diet on sunday morning and have just received my BG monitor.
> 
> Just done a test now and my reading was 2.9 this was 3 hours after i eat, going to do another one in 30 min after i have eat. Does this mean i'm in ketonosis with a 2.9 reading?


 :rockon:


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

big ste said:


> :rockon:


Cheers mate.

Thanks for all the help you gave me!

Will check all my meals today and see whats what. Im obviously eating right and i'm sticking to the same stuff like, turkey/beef mince, chicken, slamon, tuna, cream, cheese, eggs, mayo, papparoni, chorizo, butter, oils ect... things i want to check are whey and peanut butter!! Hope i can eat them lol.

If i was to get thrown out of keto, how long would it take to get back in?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Just done my second reading and got 5.1 30 min after eating. I had 100g turkey mince, 1 chilli, 1 egg, 30g cheese made onto a burger, 15g mayo with salad and a black coffee. 28g protein, 30g fat, 1 carb.

So your bg levels suspost to rise slightly but not over the 5.6, would the coffee of made it rise by 2.2 or do i hev nothing to worry about.

Going to try this keto pancake later for pre-workout, 15g choc whey, 1 yolk, 2 white, 15g peanut butter, 25g double cream. 24G protein, 26g fat, 4g carbs.

Hoping this keeps me in keto as i've been looking forward to it all day lol


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Thanks for all the help you gave me!
> 
> ...


If you get thrown out of Keto it can take afew days to get back even if your BG is under 5.6 that's why I suggested using metformin because that'll push you straight back through gluconeogenesis back in to ketogenesis 'Ketosis' :thumbup1:


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

big ste said:


> If you get thrown out of Keto it can take afew days to get back even if your BG is under 5.6 that's why I suggested using metformin because that'll push you straight back through gluconeogenesis back in to ketogenesis 'Ketosis' :thumbup1:


Right will try and stay in keto!!

Checked before my pancakes and i was 4.0 so will have to check in another 10 min to see if i'm still in! I have bought some metformin tabs mate, got 500 500mg ones. Just got to wait for delivery mate!

Kev.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Right was 4.1 after my pancakes so a little whey and peanut was fine. Gona try a big scoop of peanut butter later n see what happens. I use whole earth and it only has 10g carb per 100g so should be fine with 30-40g..............lets see lol.

This diet is awesome, really enjoying eating all this fat whilst dropping weight!!!!!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> Right was 4.1 after my pancakes so a little whey and peanut was fine. Gona try a big scoop of peanut butter later n see what happens. I use whole earth and it only has 10g carb per 100g so should be fine with 30-40g..............lets see lol.
> 
> This diet is awesome, really enjoying eating all this fat whilst dropping weight!!!!!


I love Keto myself mate... I dont get these people that say it's a hard diet to stick too! It's one of if not the easiest diet I've ever done plus I enjoyed all the weighing food, taking my BG etc! Pretty sad eh :whistling:


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like your on the right track Mate keep it up!

Metaformin will help you out for sure?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

big ste said:


> I love Keto myself mate... I dont get these people that say it's a hard diet to stick too! It's one of if not the easiest diet I've ever done plus I enjoyed all the weighing food, taking my BG etc! Pretty sad eh :whistling:


If i'm honest mate i'm exactly the same lol. I always weigh my food out too anyway!

The first day or so i was like how do i get 25g fat and 25g protein!!! few day in and the meals just taste awesome haha. Might make a thread up and post all my creations up to help others lol.

I really can't see me having a prob sticking to this diet, low carb was alot harder for me because i had the choice of eating small amounts of carbs which for me was hard as i kept picking at here and there and they soon add up. I know that if i have a biscuit or summit i've blown it for a few days!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

SoulXedge said:


> Sounds like your on the right track Mate keep it up!
> 
> Metaformin will help you out for sure?


Thanks mate. Will show some progress pics every week or so to show progress.


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> If i'm honest mate i'm exactly the same lol. I always weigh my food out too anyway!
> 
> The first day or so i was like how do i get 25g fat and 25g protein!!! few day in and the meals just taste awesome haha. Might make a thread up and post all my creations up to help others lol.
> 
> I really can't see me having a prob sticking to this diet, low carb was alot harder for me because i had the choice of eating small amounts of carbs which for me was hard as i kept picking at here and there and they soon add up. I know that if i have a biscuit or summit i've blown it for a few days!


Defo get a threat started with your keto creations will defo help a lot of people out?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

SoulXedge said:


> Defo get a threat started with your keto creations will defo help a lot of people out?


Already on it mate. Started taking pic's of what i take work in tuppa tubs and will post my tea/night snacks in a few more days.


----------



## jim. (Jun 8, 2009)

Do you do this each day and at specific times mate? Just got mine and curious how often your using it. Only came with 17 strips


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

jim. said:


> Do you do this each day and at specific times mate? Just got mine and curious how often your using it. Only came with 17 strips


Do it before and after meals mate to check BG readings. Once you know what food keeps you in keto your pretty safe to stick to that food ect...

I have checked all my meals and the highest reading i got after eating was 5.1 and the lowest 3.0, I'm eating loads of double cream, cheese, eggs, butter, sausage, mayo ect.. the things i wouldn't touch untill reader came was peanut butter/whey. Both have been fine with low readings.

Been doing alot of keto cakes/brownies with PB, whey, vannila, splenda and BGreading have been around 3ish so i'm pretty sorted for now. I will still test every day tho to check i'm still in keto.

Got another week yet before my refeed!


----------



## jim. (Jun 8, 2009)

I started tues and first reading today was 4.6 presume is good. Not had whey or pb due to fear of going over. My carbs have been about 5g. I fancy cream but hasn't that got a fair few carbs? Mainly been on cheese, Mayo, meat and eggs. I'll check your dessert thread. You should start that thread for meals you have had.

Just had chicken in garlic butter. Salad, Mayo and feta and tonic water light. It's 4.7 so that's safe I was worried about the suralose in the tonic.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

jim. said:


> I started tues and first reading today was 4.6 presume is good. Not had whey or pb due to fear of going over. My carbs have been about 5g. I fancy cream but hasn't that got a fair few carbs? Mainly been on cheese, Mayo, meat and eggs. I'll check your dessert thread. You should start that thread for meals you have had.
> 
> Just had chicken in garlic butter. Salad, Mayo and feta and tonic water light. It's 4.7 so that's safe I was worried about the suralose in the tonic.


Double cream only has 1.6 carbs per 100ml and that has like 50g fat, so you cant go over if counting cals. I'm below 15-20g carb a day. I aim for under 4g per meal.

I'm still thinking of meals and taking photos but will get one posted up in a few more days mate.


----------



## jim. (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah cool I'll bear that next time I'm shopping. I reckon I could just drink the stuff so will have to watch the calories! Just eating blocks of cheese is awesome. Can't believe it's a diet, feeling leaner just 3 days in.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

jim. said:


> Ah cool I'll bear that next time I'm shopping. I reckon I could just drink the stuff so will have to watch the calories! Just eating blocks of cheese is awesome. Can't believe it's a diet, feeling leaner just 3 days in.


I know mate it's awesome!

Try this for brekkie

1 yolk

2 whites

15ml cream

2 pieces or salami/chorizo

30g cheese sliced

5ml butter

Whisk the eggs/cream up ready to scrammble, heat the butter and fry the chorizo/salami for a few secs. add the egg untill nearly done then add the sliced cheese and fry untill melted.

Put it in a bowl and add 1 tsp of cream over the top! 25g protein, 28g fat, 0.5 carb. Tastes lush mate, love waking up to this lol.


----------



## jim. (Jun 8, 2009)

Will give that a crack tommorow when I get some cream a d more eggs. Cheers


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Yes 2.9 is a very good reading, anything below 5.6 is in Ketosis


seriously ?? .... am naturally below 5.6 always ... usually about 3 to 4


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

no..this isn't the case. Most normal people are in the range of 4 - 8.

If you are above 5.6 mmol, you cannot be in Ketosis.

If you are below, it doesn't necessarily mean you are in Ketosis.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> no..this isn't the case. Most normal people are in the range of 4 - 8.
> 
> If you are above 5.6 mmol, you cannot be in Ketosis.
> 
> If you are below, it doesn't necessarily mean you are in Ketosis.


Well how would you know if you were in keto then lol.

I know i'm in as my mouth is very dry and have stinky breath lol.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

s3_abv said:


> Well how would you know if you were in keto then lol.
> 
> I know i'm in as my mouth is very dry and have stinky breath lol.


Keto sticks will tell you this.

It measures the amount of ketones in your urine.

Now, you can be in ketosis and just show trace ketones in urine.

For the record though, if you eat too much protein and not enough fats even in the absense of carbs, this in itself can toss you out of ketosis.

Your energy will come from fats, not the conversion of protein to energy.

To much protein will negativly impact ketosis.

diet is super easy and simple to maintain. I have more energy on a keto diet.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been below 4.5 all week since sunday after every meal and have just had a reading of 5.4 sfter eating colliflour and cheese with tuna. Have i been in keto all week??


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Keto sticks will tell you this.
> 
> It measures the amount of ketones in your urine.
> 
> ...


Well my reading have been below 4.5 all week and all my meals have had 25g protein/25g fat. Total of 2000cal a day, 650cal form pro and 1350cal from fat.

Should i buy some ketosticks then and forget the BG reader mate?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mate, I don't even show any reading on the ketostix. Some people don't.

I would still keep using the meter. If you go above 5.6, then you can't be in ketosis, so still measure after any new foods you introduce.

The bad breath is the best indicator that you are in keto

Halitosis is better than no breath at all.


----------



## Slayer_666 (Feb 7, 2009)

s3_abv said:


> I know mate it's awesome!
> 
> Try this for brekkie
> 
> ...


I usually have either:

3 eggs fried in coconut oil with 3 slices bacon then a coffee with cream

or

4/5 eggs scrambled with a large chunk butter (grass fed) and a some cream and a large handful of grated cheddar

Ps I eat the whole egg, I don't kno why you would want to throw the best bit!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

s3_abv said:


> Well my reading have been below 4.5 all week and all my meals have had 25g protein/25g fat. Total of 2000cal a day, 650cal form pro and 1350cal from fat.
> 
> Should i buy some ketosticks then and forget the BG reader mate?





Tassotti said:


> Mate, I don't even show any reading on the ketostix. Some people don't.
> 
> I would still keep using the meter. If you go above 5.6, then you can't be in ketosis, so still measure after any new foods you introduce.
> 
> ...


I dont know, but I would suggest the keto sticks are a better indication of ketosis than BG.

Consider this, if protein is about 40 percent of our diets, then 60 percent of the energy calories should come from some place.

If you are eating 25 grams of carbs, then 30 grams or more of fat would be fine.

When I was on my keto diet, I found I lost the most fat eating bacon.

Now that goes against everything good dieting is about, but no kidding I lost the most weight when my fat content was very high.

The fat will keep your energy levels stable.

I don't think the BG would be the best indicator, many things can influence BG levels, including stress.

I know the keto sticks can be misleading as some will be in ketosis with trace levels showing, but then again my buddy was totally into ketosis and the sticks were purple.

Breath is one way, some say it will smell like bandaids. :lol:


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Slayer_666 said:


> I usually have either:
> 
> 3 eggs fried in coconut oil with 3 slices bacon then a coffee with cream
> 
> ...


I have to ditch some of the yolks to allow me to use butter/cheese as i'm on a deficit and can only eat 25g fat per meal!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Hack....

Would you reccomend me still being in deficit? or should i just throw more fats in?

I'm staying around 2000 cal, which is 500cal below maintainace................


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

any one got any good sites/post to put to gether a keto diet??

looking at geting on it soon


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

totalwar said:


> any one got any good sites/post to put to gether a keto diet??
> 
> looking at geting on it soon


Alright mate... This thread and all the links within the thread is a good place to start-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/135999-ckd-help-foods-please.html

:thumbup1:


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

big ste said:


> Alright mate... This thread and all the links within the thread is a good place to start-
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/135999-ckd-help-foods-please.html
> 
> :thumbup1:


thanks

so dose the keto really keep muscle?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

totalwar said:


> thanks
> 
> so dose the keto really keep muscle?


Your going to lose muscle on ANY cutting diet mate unless you use AAS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Correct, I think Keto with AAS usage is awesome, totally spot on.

I'm not talking stupid dosages either (although I do enjoy stupid doses  )


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Correct, I think Keto with AAS usage is awesome, totally spot on.
> 
> I'm not talking stupid dosages either (although I do enjoy stupid doses  )


What dose would you say is efficent for a cut mate? i'm doing 2ml 600mg test, 50mg winny. I that too much for a cut or could i lower that slightly


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> What dose would you say is efficent for a cut mate? i'm doing 2ml 600mg test, 50mg winny. I that too much for a cut or could i lower that slightly


Most would say thats too high, personally I think thats good. I would run around that area also.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

s3_abv said:


> Hack....
> 
> Would you reccomend me still being in deficit? or should i just throw more fats in?
> 
> I'm staying around 2000 cal, which is 500cal below maintainace................


Idea is simple, keep enough protein in your diet to help avoid muscle loss, and keep the fats high enough and carbs low enough to keep you in ketosis.

Many guys will lose alot of water the first week.

Keto diets can stall week 4 or so.

Generally this is due to thyroid slowing down and cortisol.

but a simple cheat meal or two of carbs only toss that out the mix.

Once my keto diet stalled, I added in some small amount of carbs and started losing again.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Idea is simple, keep enough protein in your diet to help avoid muscle loss, and keep the fats high enough and carbs low enough to keep you in ketosis.
> 
> Many guys will lose alot of water the first week.
> 
> ...


Yeah i've lost water this week for sure, look nice and dry/lean.

So you don't really count your cals when doing keto mate? Ive been going on 12cals per lb, so 165lb x 12cal =2000cal.

Would you reccomend just taking 1g protein per 1lbs LBM and just eat plenty of fat or should i stick to the deficit.....................


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I just eat when I am hungry.

It seems to work well either way.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Alright mate will just see how i get on. This weekend i have been over cals as i've just been helping myself to double cream and egg pancakes quite alot lol.

Aslong as i don't gain weight i'm happy hahaha


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would not pull the yolk out of the eggs either.

You can eat stuff like broccoli, asparagus and green vegetables.

Problem with a keto diet is it will be a bit devoid of some minerals, so a mineral supplement even a colloidal mineral supplement will be ok.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I would not pull the yolk out of the eggs either.
> 
> You can eat stuff like broccoli, asparagus and green vegetables.
> 
> Problem with a keto diet is it will be a bit devoid of some minerals, so a mineral supplement even a colloidal mineral supplement will be ok.


X2


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

big ste said:


> Your going to lose muscle on ANY cutting diet mate unless you use AAS


so whats is better for none aas carbs or keto


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

totalwar said:


> so whats is better for none aas carbs or keto


Keto mate.

But you will still loose some muscle


----------

